# Getting rid of double chin/fat face?



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay so over the last year I've been trying really hard to gain weight, and it's worked, but I seemed to have eaten too much junk food because I swear I've got such a big double chin now, and my face is a lot fatter than last year. Problem is the rest of my body is still pretty thin and I wanna gain more weight but I don't wanna make my face worse :? I guess you could say I have a skinny-fat body.

So yeah does anyone know any good tips or workouts for getting rid of a double chin and toning my face without making the rest of me skinnier?


----------



## LotusBloom (May 30, 2015)

Recessive J said:


> Okay so over the last year I've been trying really hard to gain weight, and it's worked, but I seemed to have eaten too much junk food because I swear I've got such a big double chin now, and my face is a lot fatter than last year. Problem is the rest of my body is still pretty thin and I wanna gain more weight but I don't wanna make my face worse :? I guess you could say I have a skinny-fat body.
> 
> So yeah does anyone know any good tips or workouts for getting rid of a double chin and toning my face without making the rest of me skinnier?


 Hey there, have you been gaining weight by eating mostly junk food? The kinds of food you eat can affect your body differently. If you want to lose your so-called chubby face try considering what you do eat and what you should eat. There are certain foods and amounts that makes our bodies react differently. Try eating less of something for a week or two and see if it makes a difference. Like try to cut down on salt for a while and see where that takes you, or cut out bakery (or gluten) for a week or two and see what that does to your face. If you want to alter a type of food then try researching about healthier substitutes.

To fill out the rest of your body you should see if physical activity can help thicken you. I don't know specifically what type of physique you have but most likely you can train your body to be bigger. If you're slim now but don't do any physical activity you will probably get a pudgy tummy in your 20s (just in case you're wondering, not guaranteed but likely). I'm not sure how to exercise your face and chin only.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Suck in your cheeks and walk around looking towards the sky


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Try going to a gym if you can, and following some routine.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Recessive J said:


> Okay so over the last year I've been trying really hard to gain weight, and it's worked, but I seemed to have eaten too much junk food because I swear I've got such a big double chin now, and my face is a lot fatter than last year. Problem is the rest of my body is still pretty thin and I wanna gain more weight but I don't wanna make my face worse :? I guess you could say I have a skinny-fat body.
> 
> So yeah does anyone know any good tips or workouts for getting rid of a double chin and toning my face without making the rest of me skinnier?


Unfortunately, it cannot be done. There is no way to reduce fat in one area, or to gain fat in another area, how and where you gain fat is genetically determined.

So simply, the only things you can affect are:

1. Your body fat level, this will rise or fall depending on calories in vs calories out.

2. Your body muscle level.

Your solution then, and the only one available to you is to acquire muscle and lose body fat.

In order to do this in the most efficient way possible, you should either be bulking or cutting. Cutting is what it sounds like, going on a diet. Bulking is eating at a slight (note slight) surplus while lifting heavy weights / resistance training. Bodybuilders do these bulk / cut cycles because your body will be more willing to put on muscle when you have a slight excess of calories, so you do this for a time, and then once you have gained a decent amount of muscle (or are getting too fat) you gradually remove the excess fat while keeping as much of the gained muscle as possible.

So, what happens is, when an individual overeats, a % of the extra calories go into muscle. What % depends on several things, such as genetics, starting body fat, whether they are lifting heavy weights. So in order to do this as efficiently as you can, you need to cut to 10-15% bodyfat first (its worth doing weights / resistance training as well while you cut). Once you reach this, eat a slight excess of calories and keep up the weights.

Within a year if you are training and eating right, at your age (and you only need to do a full body fairly brief routine 3x per week) you will have a noticeable change in appearance.

You don't need to 'become a bodybuilder' or anything, or go to any extremes at all. Just if you are going to do something, you might as well do it in the most efficient way and with minimum effort.

Regarding the training, you can probably even do it using bodyweight exercises assuming you can increase the difficulty over time. But if you can go to a gym, just do a basic full body routine 3x per week, no need to spend longer than 45 mins in there. You could even do it 2x per week. Keep the protein fairly high (but not excessively) when both cutting and bulking.

Probably more info than you need, but thats basically it.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

splendidbob said:


> Unfortunately, it cannot be done. There is no way to reduce fat in one area, or to gain fat in another area, how and where you gain fat is genetically determined.
> 
> So simply, the only things you can affect are:
> 
> ...


I'm not an expert, but from what I've read this is correct.

For me, my problem area is my stomach. I do bodyweight exercises at home using a program from a book and it looks better now than it did at the beginning of the year, even though I'm a few pounds heavier.


----------



## Staygold21 (May 28, 2016)

Running is the best way imo, just run in place for 5 or 10 mins everyday if you don't want to run outside, Running won't just burn fat but also tone your body.
Good luck dude x)


----------

